# Challenge Criterium Tubular Tires



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I usually ride Vittoria Corsa Evo CX's, however, I can get the Criterium's for half the price. Interested in hearing how they roll and how durable they are. To be clear I'm looking for feedback on the tubular (sew up) only not the open tubular (clincher).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

they roll nicely. i don't think they are as round or straight as the vittoria. they take more work when you mount them. the tread isn't the most durable around, but they have good grip. they don't seem to puncture too easily...one of the girls was late to sign-in at Gila last year. she came ripping up to the sign-in table and skidded to a stop, literally. all the way through the tread i found out after the stage. but, she did the full 77mi stage on a tire that was down to the casing in one rather large spot and it never flatted.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> they roll nicely. i don't think they are as round or straight as the vittoria. they take more work when you mount them. the tread isn't the most durable around, but they have good grip. they don't seem to puncture too easily...one of the girls was late to sign-in at Gila last year. she came ripping up to the sign-in table and skidded to a stop, literally. all the way through the tread i found out after the stage. but, she did the full 77mi stage on a tire that was down to the casing in one rather large spot and it never flatted.


Thanks CX! Good info. In your opinion is the tread comparable to the cx's? Sidewall?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tread seems pretty similar, maybe a bit softer than the vittoria. some sidewalls were black, some were natural. they also seemed ok, no problems w/ them.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Well Im going to suggest a tire that you did not mention. Dugasts are the BEST tires I have ever ridden!
I used to ride the Vittorias which were stellar. I then spent a few months on various Challenges which I was impressed with. But then I got a pair of Dugasts... Ill never look back. They are the most supple and best turning tires I have ever ridden. Granted they are expensive but they are worth it. They will not last as long as Corsa Evos but if your willing to replace them more often they are a joy!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Well Im going to suggest a tire that you did not mention. Dugasts are the BEST tires I have ever ridden!
> I used to ride the Vittorias which were stellar. I then spent a few months on various Challenges which I was impressed with. But then I got a pair of Dugasts... Ill never look back. They are the most supple and best turning tires I have ever ridden. Granted they are expensive but they are worth it. They will not last as long as Corsa Evos but if your willing to replace them more often they are a joy!


yep, you try a bunch of tires and think they're pretty snazzy, then you ride Dugast. done. all over. best riding tires ever. FMB also, the guy used to work for Dugast. very similar tires.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> FMB also, the guy used to work for Dugast. very similar tires.


+1
Oh ya Ive ridden those as well. They're just as good


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I would avoid the challenge criteriums. I picked up a bunch because I got them for less than $40 a tire. Not worth it. I flatted w/ 3 of them, each time I was able to ride home at a lower pressure, but when I tried to use sealant to fix it, it still wouldn't hold, 60psi just won't cut it for normal riding. They were a PITA to install. One was defective and I got a refund and the other I sold and went back to contis and vittorias.


----------

